# My little chicken LC



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Lets just say she's had to many near death experiences (if your interested in hearing them feel free to ask) anyway our ducks are in season ATM and want to.... With everything anywAy our youngest male duck nemo happened to grab LC (she's half blind) and managed to drag her into the pond! Luckily I was in the sun lounge with the door open and heard the splash if water, I ran outside and he had her under water! I took him off her and grabbed her in my arms and ran inside luckily she's not in to much shock but gets to share my bed tonight and maybe forever now! I fell in love with her the first told I saw her sues the silliest most amazing chicken I've ever come across! She's like a dog, when I'm cooking I have our mastiff at one side of me begging for food and LC at the other, I really adore this little lady, 
Here she is ATM 



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Time I saw her ***

Auto correct -,- 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh! It's so cool seeing a chicken cuddling in bed lol. She is so cute!!!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Hahahaha that's too cute!!!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha she's such a sweetie, I woke up to her sat on my head... I'm just glad she didn't poop hahah! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

